# Staking buds/blooms



## Sherry H (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have collected about a dozen in bloom plants for my new interest and collection in isolation.

as u can see from the picture wood stakes are very distracting. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 24, 2020)

You could shorten the stakes. Some people make them a “feature” by using pussywillow twigs or bamboo.


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 24, 2020)

Both good ideas!


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 24, 2020)

Wish I could find clear stakes


----------



## musa (Jul 24, 2020)

A very nice arrangement!
I never use stakes, that makes it sometimes difficult to handle the plants but gives them a natural appearance...


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 24, 2020)

Do u tall ones stand up?


----------



## abax (Jul 24, 2020)

I use bamboo skewers that can be found in almost any grocery
store in the kitchen appliance section. They're a bit less distracting.


----------



## SuperPaph (Jul 25, 2020)

I use a small piece of cooper wire (without cover), which allows to make a "U" turn in one of the end, been useful for holding the stem. As it is dark, is almost imperceptible.


----------



## musa (Jul 25, 2020)

Even tall ones like St. Swithin are without stakes, of course the inflorescences are hanging over a bit, like in nature...


----------



## emydura (Jul 25, 2020)

For me staking is essential. I like the flowers facing me, arranged well and held above the foliage. So I put a lot time and thought into staking. Good presentation rarely happens by chance. 

I use galvanised wire myself. You can bend it to shape and cut off bits that are too long.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 25, 2020)

cut the stakes to length so they end behind the open flower. Very unobtrusive.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice, yes shorten the stakes. Is that a Paph braemii? (It may say tonsum.)


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 27, 2020)

Which one?


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m new at this orchid type. My new in isolation hobby!


----------



## musa (Jul 28, 2020)

The one in the back on the right.
It looks like it...


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 28, 2020)

Wayne booth or any of these? Misplaced a few tags


----------



## musa (Jul 29, 2020)

Wayne booth is probably the one still opening it's bud in the group foto.


----------



## Sherry H (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes that is a tomson. One of my favorites


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2020)

Paph. tonsum. Thumbnail #2.


----------

